# Weird clicking noise



## halbert1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Some additional info about this....it seems to be coming and going. It almost sounds like a solenoid is clicking on and off when I'm giving it gas on a hill or speed up. This morning it barely did it at all, this evening, not at all. I hate intermittent problems. Which solenoids might activate when it's getting gas?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Notwithstanding your limitations above, this is my standing click, tick and rattle list:

1. Could be just the injectors

2. Could be the plastic ECOTEC cover rattling

3. Check that the spark plugs are properly torqued -- 18ft-lbs (might as well re-gap them - .028 for a 1.4) and make sure the springs are not stuck/bent etc.

4. Could be a failing EVAP purge solenoid/valve or possibly a vacuum leak causing the purge valve to stay open

5. Could be a lifter tick - try seafoam or valvemedic

6. Could be the timing chain tensioner

7. Could be a sloppy timing chain

8. Could be piston slap/wrist pin failure_

9. Pinging caused by low octane fuel

10. Could possibly be an improperly torqued bolt on the flywheel/torque converter (noise from the trans side)

11. Might be a bad wheel bearing

12. Possibly the knock Sensor going off or bad and it can be exacerbated by any of the above.

13. Maybe your AC compressor is going bad_


----------



## halbert1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks. Eventually it will declare itself as something real and significant. It doesn't sound like a classic CV joint failure--but I wonder if that's where it's heading. At this mileage it's not unlikely. I'll try to record it next time I hear it and there isn't a lot of traffic around and post it.


----------



## Mpp9802 (9 mo ago)

I’m having the same issue on my 2018 with 94k. Did you ever figure out the cause?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

halbert1 said:


> Ok, this just started today. 14 Cruze LT, 91K miles. Fairly recently, new shocks, new struts, suspension links, etc all replaced. So, the noise is this--and honestly, I've been driving for over 40 years, and never heard this one:
> 
> On acceleration, or when giving it gas--but not every time--a rhythmic tapping at about 1 beat per second. Not related to engine or vehicle speed (doesn't speed up or slow down with engine or vehicle speed). Sounds kind of like a drummer tapping a wood block. About once per second for 3-10 beats, then it stops and will come back later. I'm wondering maybe fuel pump or an injector getting weird?
> 
> ...


does it happen only after driving the car for the first 50-100 feet and then stop? I’m assuming no lights on dash?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mpp9802 said:


> I’m having the same issue on my 2018 with 94k. Did you ever figure out the cause?


Welcome Aboard!

Keep in mind this is a Gen I thread and you have a Gen II Cruze. Could it be the Knock Sensor?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

